# New around here



## tehbuddba (Jun 20, 2018)

hey guys new around here just got my self another bike use to ha e a 300 back in the day but that was a long time ago just picked up a 2000 Honda 350 rancher and looking to get back in the mud dose anyone on here know if anyone is still making gr for these bikes or not bin having a hard time tracking one down


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We had a thread pop up not long ago about them... 

 Honda rancher 350 gear reduction - MudInMyBlood Forums

but it looks like you've found it already


----------



## tehbuddba (Jun 20, 2018)

yea I did just trying to get some help also wanted to say hi it's bin along time sance I bin on any of these sites


----------



## tehbuddba (Jun 20, 2018)

also I never had a 350 be for just a 300 what gr are most guys using for 29.5s also I never get super think mud were i am mostly swamps


----------

